# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Recherche famille d'accueil pour un vieux PLI (petit lévrier italien)

## sagrux

Bonjour à tous,
Tout d'abord je me présente, je m'appelle Guillaume et je suis l'heureux propriétaire de Barbule, un petit lévrier italien, depuis 14 ans.
Malheureusement je dois quitter la France fin juin pour des raisons professionnelles et je ne peux pas emmener mon chien.
Je recherche donc une famille d'accueil prête à le recevoir. Il n'est pas rare qu'un PLI vive jusqu'à 18/19 ans, il lui reste donc quelques années pour recevoir et donner de l'affection.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter.
Merci à vous.
Merci

----------


## sagrux

Pour compléter mon premier post, sachez que Barbule est devenu très tranquille, le besoin de courir partout et tout le temps lui est passé. 
Il reste cependant en pleine forme, il adore les enfants et s'accommode très bien d'autres animaux, chats ou chiens ou autres ..
Son besoin premier est d'abord d'avoir de la compagnie.

----------


## Zoe

Dans quel région vous vous trouvez ?

----------


## sagrux

Bonjour,
Je suis proche de Bordeaux

----------


## nat34

Un pli c'est tellement sensible, il faut quelqu'un qui connaisse la race

----------


## sagrux

C'est vrai mais il a surtout besoin d'être avec quelqu'un, il ne faut pas le laisser seul toute la journée.

----------


## Ioko

Dommage tu es trop loin,mes parents en ont eus 2 ,juste pour dire c est un chien SUPER !

----------


## loup95

Bonjour, tu est pret à te déplacer.A t'il des problèmes de santé? 
Tu le reprendra si tu rentres de l'étranger?

----------


## sagrux

Bonsoir, je suis bien sûr prêt à ma déplacer. 
Je ne sais absolument pas quand je vais rentrer. Je pars pour plusieurs années.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Côté santé, il va bien. 
On a dû lui retirer plusieurs dents en raison du tartre. Mis à part ça aucune pathologie particulière.

----------


## Zoe

Est ce que vous savez comment il s'entends avec les autres animaux ( chien, chat ) ?

----------


## sagrux

Nous avons eu un chat les 5 premières années de sa vie. Il s'entend très bien avec les chats surtout maintenant qu'il est un vieux pépère

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En général, un PLI n'a pas une once de méchanceté, il cherche plutôt le contact que ce soit avec un chat, un chien ou des enfants. Il aura peut être un peu peur et viendra se réfugier dans vos jambes

----------


## Zoe

J'ai envoyer le lien de votre poste a l'association cani sénior, je suis trop loin pour vous aider ( Belgique )

----------


## sagrux

Merci à vous.

----------


## GADYNETTE

ça fait 14 ans que vous possédez ce beau chien...et vous partez. le pauvre toutou, il ne va rien comprendre. il va être très triste de votre départ. J'espère du fond du coeur que vous trouverez la famille idéale, si possible avec d'autres loulous, avant qu'il "ne vous pleure pas". Tenez nous au courant

----------


## sagrux

Je l'espère aussi

----------


## Aurore15

Bonjour, 
Je suis dans le Cantal si vous avez pas trouvé de famille pour votre loulou je peux l'accueillir 😉

----------


## GADYNETTE

Qu'en est-il ???? une solution a t'elle pu être trouvée ????

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????

----------


## Lapin masqué

Mince... Guillaume devait partir fin juin. J'espère que son petit bout de chou a trouvé une bonne maison où il pourra passer ses vieux jours entouré d'amour  ::  J'aime pas quand je sais pas  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

que devient ce chien ???????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Ioko

Pas de nouvelles?

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles de ce petit lévrier ????

----------


## Lapin masqué

Petit Barbule  :: ... Finalement je regrette de ne pas m'être proposée. Qui sait ce qu'il est devenu? Mon chihuahua, même un peu jaloux, lui aurait fait une petite place et il aurait sûrement adoré mon lapinou... Mais c'est un peu tard pour regretter... ::

----------

